# For those of you who have two (or more)...



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

With all the puppies on the forum, it has been making me think about when (or if) I'd like to add another to our family. I think you all know how in love I am with Kodi, and so is Dave. 

Kodi goes almost EVERYWHERE with me. Even if I am just doing errands, he'd rather come along than wait at home. He travels with us... We've been vacationing in the Finger Lakes Region of NY, and he has even been touring the wineries with us!:biggrin1: The only day of the trip that he hasn't been with at least one of us 24/7 was the day that we went to the Corning Glass Museum. Then he was alone in the trailer (which is like a second home to him) for about 4 hours.

If you have more than one, can you DO that with them, or do you find it too complicated, and end up leaving them home more? I know it's probably EASIER to leave two home because they keep each other company. And we could probably take two in the trailer without too much trouble, it would be the side trips that would be more complicated... more stuff to pack, more potty stops, more walks, more feet and bellies to wash and dry...

I just love having Kodi's company in the car with me, but even that would seem complicated with two... Kodi usually rides beside me in the front seat. i have a Mini Cooper, and getting two dogs in and out of harnesses in the back seat would be tough. It would be easy enough to put them in crates in the hatch, but Kodi has never ridden in a crate in the car since his trip home from the Kings. Somehow it would seem like a "demotion".

Up until now, I have worried that I wouldn't have the time to put into training two dogs. But actually, now Kodi is at a point where the foundations are really there. I don't have to be working him several times a day to see good progress in his skills. So I am actually getting to the point where I COULD see myself in the next couple of years being ready to take on the training of another one... I just worry about it changing our whole family dynamic.

So how do those of you with two or more handle it?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The second one is easy with training ....but, puppyhood is rough. I still don't like leaving my boys home. Glad dh is home 98% of the time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> The second one is easy with training ....but, puppyhood is rough. I still don't like leaving my boys home. Glad dh is home 98% of the time!


But do you TAKE them places with you, or just have someone home with them? I like having Kodi's company when I'm out and about.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been waiting for this to happen:biggrin1:.:biggrin1:...When I moved to NC I had Poohkey and Boo Boo I had them for about 6 yrs in CA, 5 of those years just the two, I took them everywere (weather is dog friendly for most of the year). I use to fly to Arizona with them to stay with my Dad every chance I got. Since I lived in India part time my kids were home with them and they spoiled them. They needed to get out in the world at first to socialize them. They did great, when you get a second dog it helps if your other dog is already well trained, it allows you time to train the new dog. I found haveing two was easier after they were both trained also I did not feel guilty when I did have to go away or be out for the day, they had someone to hang out with. I know when the time comes you will be ready. 

I often take all 4 dogs together to board and pick up all at the same time, that is a task.
Takeing three to class is not a problem, I never let my guys sit in the front seat, I worry about the airbags even if they have a shut off. I use to always use the crates but now I have four doggie seatbelts....Yogi is not a good car rider he whines all the way, he does not whine when we go home.

My DH has a cousin who takes his two Beagles everywhere, they have a motorhome and they use it for vactions with the kids, at places like Disneyworld they leave them in their crates in the motorhome. They got the second when the first was three.


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Colby and Gilbert go to work with me every day (I work mon thru thurs). I also take them with me anywhere I go that they can come and not be left in the car. Its not really all that much extra work in my opinion. I have a large dog seat that they ride in or else they share the travel crate together. Maybe I don't feel its much work for the two doggies because compared to my two kiddos they are so easy to cart around! Lol. Colby's training rubs off on Gilbert and that has made it easier too. colby knows the routine for going to work so I don't have to harness him up when we arrive or go home. Colby knows to wait by the car until I have everything and then he runs straight to my office. Gilbert follows Colby everywhere so Gilbert is picking up the routine easily.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How do you take Kodi out and about with you all the time. Like going to the grocery store?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> How do you take Kodi out and about with you all the time. Like going to the grocery store?


No, not to the grocery store, because he'd be too far away for me to see, and he'd have to be in the car too long. But there are many errands where he can either come in with me, like to the bank, the hardware store, Lowes and Home Depot, garden centers, visiting friends, or just quick stops like to the pharmacy, or coffee shop, where I can leave the car windows open, and watch the car from the store.

The grocery store, work meetings and Dr's appointments are about the only times he doesn't come with me. If I don't take him to the bank, they are disappointed!

We often choose to eat at restaurants that have outdoor dining and allow well mannered dogs, so he cna come with us, and he ALWAYS goes for ice cream with us... We just order from the outdoor window, and sit at an outdoor table or on the tailgate of the truck.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Then I would think you would have your hands full if you had two with you. I use to take Dexter to Lowes all the time when he was little. I don't feel comfortable taking them now, they are too big and now I have two.

I think I could get away with it now with Jack, he is only about 12-13 pounds, but not two dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I have been waiting for this to happen:biggrin1:.:biggrin1:.../QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, Robbie... Somehow I KNEW you'd be an "enabler"!:biggrin1:
> 
> ...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As for giving up that special relationship, don't give it a second thought! Both of mine have totally different personalities and they get treated differently. 

The only thing that changed when Jack was brought into the picture was....well several things: 

Dexter is not a picky eater anymore and he is more playful. Jack really brought out the playful personality of Dexter. 

Once the potty training is done.....it was easy! Like I said...puppyhood is rough, it takes a good year before you can start relaxing again.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You will not lose your great bond with Kodi you will always share that history, funny thing about confident dogs, the only change for them is there is a new playmate, they see it as a new adventure not a loss. 

I sometimes take Yogi and Misty to Home Depot together, I use to do this a lot to help with her shyness, Yogi loves attention from humans. I see people with Labs at ours.


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

I obviously have no qualms about multiple dogs....so I have no advice. 

If I try to put myself in your shoes though then I think it's sort of like having kids. When I just had one (my son) I thought he was the most beautiful, perfect thing in the world. I couldn't even imagine loving something the same way. I worried that if I had another child, I would lose my bond with him. He wouldn't get to do as much because he'd have to share my time and attention. I went back and forth between wanting him to be an only child and giving him everything, or giving him a sibling.
Now that I have my daughter, they share the title of most beautiful, perfect thing(s) in the world! 
I know that there are lots of things that are harder now. We have 2 carseats, we don't go out as much, for awhile they both wore diapers (eek). 
But when Dylan comes to me and smiles and says "Mommy I love my Sissy sooo much!" it makes everything worth it. Heck, I even think it's adorable when he gets mad at her! Lol.

So anyway, it's just something you have to choose for yourself. You might not get to do everything you have done, some things will be harder....but will it be worth it to see your two dogs playing and cuddling together?


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> With all the puppies on the forum, it has been making me think about when (or if) I'd like to add another to our family. I think you all know how in love I am with Kodi, and so is Dave.
> 
> Kodi goes almost EVERYWHERE with me. Even if I am just doing errands, he'd rather come along than wait at home. He travels with us... We've been vacationing in the Finger Lakes Region of NY, and he has even been touring the wineries with us!:biggrin1: The only day of the trip that he hasn't been with at least one of us 24/7 was the day that we went to the Corning Glass Museum. Then he was alone in the trailer (which is like a second home to him) for about 4 hours.
> 
> ...


The family dynamic changes for the good.  When I added I also waited til the first was trained and had the same attitude before I added again. Having more than one does make things easier IMO because they interact and entertain each other so the personal human demand lessens somewhat. My first loves to stay at home on her own, it's like her free time. The other two ride in the car in harnesses, always in the back seat due to airbag issues I have but if we are using the motor home I put the crates in the tub and strap the kennels down tight with straps. If we are just out running errands they all stay home and they and I are fine with that...they wait patiently at home usually on top of the couch looking out the window guarding the house. I found they adjusted just fine after all my worry there might be problems.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

when I had two anatolians, I'd take both every where. combined weight of 230 lbs.
and yeah, I think two is easier, they tire each other out and keep each other company.

more is better right?


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Karen,

As you know I have two and that's all I know as they are littermates. I take them places several times a week. I work during the day so after work I think it's important for me to get them out and about. I found a car seat big enough for the two of them, at least for now, and I am thinking that I will just get two when they are adults. But my backseat might be larger than yours. As to your question about the car though, Kodi could always keep his seat up front and the puppy could ride in the back as he/she wouldn't know any better. 

I also have a bike trailer for them and I pack them up and we ride around. I have been walking them for the past few weeks as they are now fully vaccinated, and they took to walking side-by-side very easily. At the pet store I frequent the owner likes dogs to be there so I take them there and they run around.

So YES you can have two and take them everywhere! I'm sure Kodi would be a great teacher and I've heard that when you have an older one and then you get a puppy the older dog teaches the puppy and they learn much faster.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine are like a couple that's been married for 40 years. They annoy each other, but then I catch Pixie nuzzling him or Mig letting her have the flossie. Kodi is far more balanced than Pixie was. She was a hot mess when we had to leave her at home, which was very infrequent. Since Mig has been on the scene she's much more relaxed. The puppy stage with him was absolutely exhausting, but my diligence paid off because now he's a sweet teddy bear. I take them on short trips and they do fine. *Grooming *two is when you realize you have more on your plate than before.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two are 11 months apart and they love each other. We don't take them with us as much as we would like, because it's not very dog friendly on Long Island. But, we plan every vacation with them in mind and will only go to dog friendly places.

I don't think you would have any problem adding a second one to your family.


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Ophie was extremely attached to me and when I got a second dog to keep her company (since I had started to work longer hours) she was kind of like, what's this? Why did you buy a DOG?! Lol. But once she was over the initial shock she enjoyed the company... however her relationship with me never changed at all. I was still her numero uno.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

The best decision we ever made was to add a second to our household.
Ditto was four when we adopted Phoenix. I must admit it took him a little while to get used to having a puppy in the house Especially those sharp puppy teeth chewing on his ears.
I have two lookout car seats in the back seat and take them with me all the time. 
They love each other and are best buddies. Having two is the BEST!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> *Grooming *two is when you realize you have more on your plate than before.


 IF I get another, it will be another Starborn pup, so Even though grooming will be double, I don't think it will be too bad. Baths, of course, take the longest, but I will cross my fingers that the NEXT one won't have so much white!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I couldn't believe my eyes!!!! Karen thinking about a second!!! That is amazing...just goes to show...you really can't have just one! I still take both girls with me whenever possible. But Daddy used to take Yogi with him everywhere, and since getting a second, he just leaves them home cause they're too much for him. The thing that is the biggest problem to me is two leashes...I am constantly untangling them from each other and wishing for a better leash system!!! I've tried the extending leashes...very bad, the leash splitter...Boo just pulled Yogi around where ever SHE wanted to go, so I just settle for regular leashes, and keep untangling them! Grrrr!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dodrop82 said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes!!!! Karen thinking about a second!!! That is amazing...just goes to show...you really can't have just one! I still take both girls with me whenever possible. But Daddy used to take Yogi with him everywhere, and since getting a second, he just leaves them home cause they're too much for him. The thing that is the biggest problem to me is two leashes...I am constantly untangling them from each other and wishing for a better leash system!!! I've tried the extending leashes...very bad, the leash splitter...Boo just pulled Yogi around where ever SHE wanted to go, so I just settle for regular leashes, and keep untangling them! Grrrr!!!!


Well, I've always said that EVENTUALLY I'd like another, and this is still at the EVENTUALLY stage, folks. . Even if I decided tomorrow that I was ready, (which ISN'T happening BTW) waiting for Pam to pick the perfect puppy for my needs could take a year or more. I just got very lucky with Kodi.

As far as the walking thing is concerned, I think we'll be OK there because Kodi does agility, he is comfortable on either side of me, so I could keep the puppy on my left through his obedience training phase.... Just keep one leash in each hand.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh Oh MHS strikes again. All I will say is that you've got the no. 1 priority covered ie.( current dog trained. ). I will start a pool. And we can all predict when this will happen. LOL Winner gets from you, one of those nice leather leads you bought for Kodi. ound:


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Having two is pretty easy but three is a little tough to handle. We are heading to Colorado for some hiking in 2 weeks so we will see how it goes.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ah yes MHS ... I think I have found the vaccine against it!! LOL

It's called "I don't have enough time in the day" 

I too have been tempted so many times, BUT I know my limitations and sadly regardless of how much fun it would be and how much Tillie would love a playmate, at this point I am spread too thin already and it wouldn't be fair to ANYONE to have any less of me than they already have! Tillie treasures her 'play breaks' when I have a few minutes to spare and so do I .. I just wish I had MORE time to give to everyone.
Maybe when the kids go to college I'll have more time .... until then I will live through everyone else. Although darn Tere and her ADOARBLE babies sure make getting a second one look VERY tempting...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Although darn Tere and her ADOARBLE babies sure make getting a second one look VERY tempting...


hahaha So funny, Tammy. Go for it, girls !! Having 2 is so much fun.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

shimpli said:


> hahaha So funny, Tammy. Go for it, girls !! Having 2 is so much fun.


ound: NOT helping.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

shimpli said:


> hahaha So funny, Tammy. Go for it, girls !! Having 2 is so much fun.


Yeah we'll blame you Tere. You even got Karen going. LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL here I am trying to be all responsible and thoughtful .... Tere you are an ENABLER. ound:ound:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

:whoo: :whoo: GO GIRLS !!! Puppies... IWAP...MHS...Puppies.... :whoo: :whoo: ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Oh Oh MHS strikes again. All I will say is that you've got the no. 1 priority covered ie.( current dog trained. ). I will start a pool. And we can all predict when this will happen. LOL Winner gets from you, one of those nice leather leads you bought for Kodi. ound:


Trouble with that, Dave, is that I would need TWICE as many leashes, so I might not have any to spare!

Seriously, though, the BIGGEST hurdle is MY Dave.:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> Trouble with that, Dave, is that I would need TWICE as many leashes, so I might not have any to spare!
> 
> Seriously, though, the BIGGEST hurdle is MY Dave.:biggrin1:


I thought you knew the SECRET.ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> ah yes MHS ... I think I have found the vaccine against it!! LOL
> 
> It's called "I don't have enough time in the day"
> 
> ...


That is my biggst problem too, Tammy. One of mine is in college and one just graduated, but they are both living at home, and then there are tuition payments, so retirement is still a way off. Actually, I kind of think that is when I'll be ready for another one, for the same reason... i'll have more time then!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> I thought you knew the SECRET.ound:


What, beer?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Karen,we have no problem with taking the two of them where ever we want,but they both go in the back of the car,Dizzie was always use to travelling there before we got Nellie,so no change there.I have no trouble with grooming them as they both go once every couple of months to the groomer.But as much as I absolutely love Nellie and would not be without her,I do think it has marginally lessened the bond between Dizzie and myself.[Though he is my heart boy.]I try my hardest to be scrupulously fair with them making sure they both get the same amount of attention,I also have to be sure that our cat, Teddie gets the same amount of love and fussing as the pups,otherwise he gets in a huff and starts batting things about in the house!!He is such a character!I think the bond and the closeness you experience with having just the one dog is greater.But the fun and pleasure you get from adding another is immeasurable.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Two are a blast! Puppyhood is HARD!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Karen,

For 30 years, before Mojo, I always had multiple dogs. Always two or three at a time. Loved it. They thrived. But ..... for me, it is a different dynamic. I have a very different relationship with Mojo (in all fairness, maybe because he is not the easiest dog in the world) than I did with the others when there were multiples. For me, as loving as they were, it always seemed like their closest bonds were with each other.

Still. I bet if I could have more than one in this condo association, I probably would. Life is short. Dogs are good! I think the real answer is always in response to the question: "Why do I want another?" 

I have a question for you: have you ever thought about getting into training?

Cindi


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Puppy in the hood! I get to love vicariously. Karen, I was surprised to see this too, as I believe you have said you were a one dog person. 

Grooming is the only the only thing that feels like twice the work. Vets and boarding and professional grooming is the only thing that costs twice as much. Boarding was the shocker money wise for us. To board two for a week in someplace we feel good about is the same as another hotel room. Some how, 250 seemed like a lot less than $550.

I did take Jasper more places than I take Jasper and Cash. Wrangling two while doing errands is a bit harder. Also, my boys love their house and are fine staying home. 

Do I really have to wait a year or more for puppy breath?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> That is my biggst problem too, Tammy. One of mine is in college and one just graduated, but they are both living at home, and then there are tuition payments, so retirement is still a way off. Actually, I kind of think that is when I'll be ready for another one, for the same reason... i'll have more time then!


I think we need to have a "Just say NO to another puppy" club!! ha ha ha ... support group... intervention... we CAN say no ... but they are SO darn adorable!!!! oi vey Tere ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cindi said:


> Karen,
> 
> For 30 years, before Mojo, I always had multiple dogs. Always two or three at a time. Loved it. They thrived. But ..... for me, it is a different dynamic. I have a very different relationship with Mojo (in all fairness, maybe because he is not the easiest dog in the world) than I did with the others when there were multiples. For me, as loving as they were, it always seemed like their closest bonds were with each other.
> 
> ...


<ggg>

I trained horses professionally (and taught riding) for more than 25 years. At this point, though I LOVE training, I want to do it for me, not for other people... And it's way different training horses than dogs. With horses, even if an owner is paying you, you are still working directly with the animal. For many years I worked for an Arabian breeding farm, and a hunter/jumper/dressage barn after that. I trained and showed horses for the owners and their clients. That was the BEST situation... All I did was ride horse after horse all day. Sometimes I was on as many as 7 horses a day!

With dogs, you are really teaching PEOPLE how to work with their dogs. There are some people that are delightful, and really want to work with their dogs. I'd enjoy working with them. But there are also lots of people that I don't know if I'd have the patience for. So, never say never, but at this point, I just want to enjoy working with my own cute doggie and not worry about anyone else!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Puppy in the hood! I get to love vicariously. Karen, I was surprised to see this too, as I believe you have said you were a one dog person.
> 
> Grooming is the only the only thing that feels like twice the work. Vets and boarding and professional grooming is the only thing that costs twice as much. Boarding was the shocker money wise for us. To board two for a week in someplace we feel good about is the same as another hotel room. Some how, 250 seemed like a lot less than $550.
> 
> ...


Oh, I think you have to wait longer than that, Missy!. It took me a year to,work up to getting Kodi, and I feel like this is an even bigger decision, partially because I'm not as committed to it yet!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> I think we need to have a "Just say NO to another puppy" club!! ha ha ha ... support group... intervention... we CAN say no ... but they are SO darn adorable!!!! oi vey Tere ...


Not only are the puppies adorable, but the people on this forum are SUCH enablers!

Actually, I can SO resist the puppy phase. Cute as they are, they are REAL pains in the butt. For me, I'm not sure the "cute" makes up for all the work. For me, all that work is what you do to get the wonderful dog you want to live with for the next 15 years or so.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> What, beer?


:jaw: ound:ound:

Holy moly, Karen - totally surprised me that it was YOU starting this thread, even entertaining the thought of a second! :biggrin1: I have to agree with Havanese Soon. Puppyhood was hard. Very hard for me second time around. I have always said I never wanted a motorhome, but with these guys, I think one would be wonderful for traveling. Finn is more of a barker than Augie, so I don't know about staying in a motel with the two of them. And I was blessed with family that doesn't appreciate pets, so when we visit them, it is get a motel, or board the boys. The cost of boarding two of them was really a shocker our last trip. I think the cost of pet care (I have someone come in to water and feed my birds too) was as much as the cost of our trip. I haven't ventured out much with both of mine together. I think it would be more than I could handle by myself. If Jack is with me, he will take one and I the other. I love both my guys dearly. But if Kodi is happy, and you are happy with the way things stand, hmmmmmm....I might be tempted to not fix what isn't broke. I don't think I have ever been so tired as I was this past year.

Now, after I said that, Finn is becoming much easier and he has a wonderful, funny, quirky personality and is a real sweetheart. He is now 15 months old. He and Augie are playing much better together, but Augie has had to learn to stand up for himself more. But wow, the first year.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> :jaw: ound:ound:
> 
> Holy moly, Karen - totally surprised me that it was YOU starting this thread, even entertaining the thought of a second! :biggrin1: I have to agree with Havanese Soon. Puppyhood was hard. Very hard for me second time around. I have always said I never wanted a motorhome, but with these guys, I think one would be wonderful for traveling. Finn is more of a barker than Augie, so I don't know about staying in a motel with the two of them. And I was blessed with family that doesn't appreciate pets, so when we visit them, it is get a motel, or board the boys. The cost of boarding two of them was really a shocker our last trip. I think the cost of pet care (I have someone come in to water and feed my birds too) was as much as the cost of our trip. I haven't ventured out much with both of mine together. I think it would be more than I could handle by myself. If Jack is with me, he will take one and I the other. I love both my guys dearly. But if Kodi is happy, and you are happy with the way things stand, hmmmmmm....I might be tempted to not fix what isn't broke. I don't think I have ever been so tired as I was this past year.
> 
> Now, after I said that, Finn is becoming much easier and he has a wonderful, funny, quirky personality and is a real sweetheart. He is now 15 months old. He and Augie are playing much better together, but Augie has had to learn to stand up for himself more. But wow, the first year.....


And here I thought you would be the first urging me on just because misery loves company!ound:

Seriously, that puppy year, even with a puppy who ISN'T as challenging as Finn has been, is one of the things that slows me WAY down. I don't think Kodi was a particularly difficult puppy, but even so, that first year was a challenge!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I knew you would eventually entertain the notion, when you will comimit.....

I board all four of my guys at the Vet and pay extra for them giving meds, so that is a big expense we were in San Francisco for two weeks last year, we only had three then, we always know what the bill will be the peace of mind is worth it. I am teaching Misty and Khloe to walk on the double leash we only do it at the end of rally class...hoping to do brace someday...I always have thought it looks cool.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I still take them with me during the weekends to run errands where they are allowed to go. It's easier now since each kid can take a dog. Before, they would fight over Bumi, so I was always the one who "took" him. Now I can be hands free!

And I have to agree with the others, Once you have an adult Hav that is Well trained, going through "puppyhood" again is hard. You need to keep reminding yourself that is just a stage and it will pass.

So I guess you'll be calling Pam and Tom soon eh?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> I still take them with me during the weekends to run errands where they are allowed to go. It's easier now since each kid can take a dog. Before, they would fight over Bumi, so I was always the one who "took" him. Now I can be hands free!
> 
> And I have to agree with the others, Once you have an adult Hav that is Well trained, going through "puppyhood" again is hard. You need to keep reminding yourself that is just a stage and it will pass.
> 
> So I guess you'll be calling Pam and Tom soon eh?


No, no... Just asking questions.<g> I actually suspect it will be at least a couple more years before we're ready for another one!

In fact, we are visiting Pam and Tom in the fall, and Dave's first question was, "You aren't thinking of bringing home another puppy, are you?!?!?"ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> And I have to agree with the others, Once you have an adult Hav that is Well trained, going through "puppyhood" again is hard. You need to keep reminding yourself that is just a stage and it will pass.


I had not realized how far Augie had come with his training, until we brought Finn home. Shocker, for sure. Plus Finn is just a much stronger personality and very clever about figuring a way around any obstacle you put in his path, although Augie was very active and a chewer of cords, zippers, etc.



The Laughing Magpie said:


> I knew you would eventually entertain the notion, when you will comimit.....
> 
> I board all four of my guys at the Vet and pay extra for them giving meds, so that is a big expense we were in San Francisco for two weeks last year, we only had three then, we always know what the bill will be the peace of mind is worth it. I am teaching Misty and Khloe to walk on the double leash we only do it at the end of rally class...hoping to do brace someday...I always have thought it looks cool.


We knew the 'ballpark' of how much it would cost for boarding. This last trip was an unexpected one. I had planned to have had Finn 'altered' before we had to board him again. There is an extra charge for being intact; also, he was blowing coat, so I needed him groomed. And he managed to need two baths and Augie one bath, so that added to the cost.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I had not realized how far Augie had come with his training, until we brought Finn home. Shocker, for sure. Plus Finn is just a much stronger personality and very clever about figuring a way around any obstacle you put in his path, although Augie was very active and a chewer of cords, zippers, etc...


Bumi never chewed on anything, other than a few of his toys. He never destroyed a bed (only his pee pads for a few weeks). Never chewed on the furniture or peed around in the yard, in fact he only started lifting his led to pee once Toby started doing it at 6 months.

Now Toby... He has chewed through every single bed I have purchased for him (going on 4 now). He destroys the zippers, those that have no zippers, he opens the seams and takes the stuffing out. His plastic balls look like urchins and the base molding around the door of their room are chewed beyond recognition. He lifts his leg outside on every single upright surface he finds (walls, chair legs, swing set beams, fence, plant), heck, if you stand still for too long, he may pee on your leg too. He is very smart and at least doesn't pee inside the house or chews on anything other than his beds, toys and base molding. We love him to pieces and have hopes that he will learn just like Bumi did, but LORD, I hope is soon, before my husband turns him into stew! ound:

He compensates by being a love bug and adoring the kids! he also talks to you when he wants something and for some reason, has my DH wrapped around his paw...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Neither Dizzie or Nellie were ever chewers,I thought it was a trait of the breed!I guess I just got lucky!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> We knew the 'ballpark' of how much it would cost for boarding. This last trip was an unexpected one. I had planned to have had Finn 'altered' before we had to board him again. There is an extra charge for being intact; also, he was blowing coat, so I needed him groomed. And he managed to need two baths and Augie one bath, so that added to the cost.


I think the boarding, in the long run, might be a wash for me. A lot of the times Kodi is boarded, it's because I feel bad that he would be home alone all day when I am away on business and Dave is working. If I had a second one, I wouldn't feel so bad about leaving them home alone together, so I'd only need to board them when we were BOTH going away somewhere without them. (and that doesn't happen very often, since we usually vacation in our RV) The only problem would be if a business trip coincided with blowing coat... Then I would either have to board them with my groomer (which is where Kodi usually goes) or put the younger one in a puppy cut for the duration... Dave doesn't groom.:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Bumi never chewed on anything, other than a few of his toys. He never destroyed a bed (only his pee pads for a few weeks). Never chewed on the furniture or peed around in the yard, in fact he only started lifting his led to pee once Toby started doing it at 6 months.
> 
> Now Toby... He has chewed through every single bed I have purchased for him (going on 4 now). He destroys the zippers, those that have no zippers, he opens the seams and takes the stuffing out. His plastic balls look like urchins and the base molding around the door of their room are chewed beyond recognition. He lifts his leg outside on every single upright surface he finds (walls, chair legs, swing set beams, fence, plant), heck, if you stand still for too long, he may pee on your leg too. He is very smart and at least doesn't pee inside the house or chews on anything other than his beds, toys and base molding. We love him to pieces and have hopes that he will learn just like Bumi did, but LORD, I hope is soon, before my husband turns him into stew! ound:
> 
> He compensates by being a love bug and adoring the kids! he also talks to you when he wants something and for some reason, has my DH wrapped around his paw...


Kodi never chewed furniture or wood work, thank Heavens, but he was DEATH on both beds and stuffed animals. I finally took all the nice beds away from him and just bought fleece by the yard at Joanne Fabric, and gave that to him as bedding. I was finally able to give him his beds back when he was about 2 years old!

I was always afraid of the leg lifting thing, so I was very careful NOT to allow him near any vertical surfaces for his first 18 months. Even now, I rarely let him just sniff around wherever he wants unless he's off leash and on "his own" time!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, you can do it....the best thing we ever did for us and for Izzy!

It has been much easier with the second one, Izzy is two years old and Stella is 14 weeks, easier to potty train, entertains herself and Izzy, not a fussy eater and has helped Izzy in that area, is not afraid of the dark and has bolstered Izzy's courage, when I call Bella Girls they both come running, Izzy used to just look at me most of the time and lay down!....I could go on and on about this....but just look at this picture....how can you resist?

Estelle and the Bella Sisters


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You know it was easier to potty train my 2nd one, but it took a year of being reliable.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Karen, as much as you plan, once your mind has even "peeked" at having a second, that second puppy will find YOU...you can bet on it!!!:biggrin1:
I got a second who was the same age as the one I had...it was a match made in Heaven, they are companions..no puppy training..that is good and bad..you miss that puppy breath and training like you want them..
Well, I think it depends on size. It is a lot easier to take two small Havs/dogs than two larger Havs/dogs....just physically, and of course two car seats vs. one car seat. Two crates in the house instead of one, if they will share..JMHO. I see the strollers and bike carts that you can easily put two in, if they are not large...
I truly think the dogs enjoy having another around once they are adjusted..but I could be wrong here...if they play together and give each other exercise they actually take up LESS time than one Tammy now if you have two hands to pet each at the same time...well that is the solution...but sometimes one seems to choose the partner for attention...just a thought about Dave, Karen...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Oh Oh MHS strikes again. All I will say is that you've got the no. 1 priority covered ie.( current dog trained. ). I will start a pool. And we can all predict when this will happen. LOL Winner gets from you, one of those nice leather leads you bought for Kodi. ound:


OK Dave, I believe Karen will choose a Starborn puppy when she goes to Tom and Pam's in the fall...she may have to reserve one...but that is my bet. I know I could NOT go the see their puppies and wonderful back porch with all the activity for HAV puppies without bringing home a puppy. Now Tom and Pam know a good home when they see one, and if they have a litter due or there....well Karen is a goner! By that time she will have figured out it is NOT BEER...but....... (_ _ _) and Dave will be ok too!:biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

In so many ways two is easier. For your trailer it would be great. But as far as taking them daily into Home Depot, etc it would be a pain unless there were two of you to take them in. It's kinda funny, I got the second one to keep the first one company but found myself leaving the first one home more because it was easier and they have each other.
So.......your question is VERY valid!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been keeping my opinion silent for awhile. But I'm not good at not giving my two cents. I have a feeling you are over 45 and under 55 . Now Kodi will probably live to be 16. I would wait to get another so you still have a nice companion when you are older. Or you could have three. I didn't think about that when I got mine so close together. It would be so sad to have them grow old and loose them around the same time. Okay so that is weird thinking sorry. You guys have such a great bond I would wait in tell he isn't able to do his stuff and have your second to replace that fun hobbie you have. Kody could just come along and watch. How many years does a Havanese compete?Are you worried he might get injured again?And are ready now to replace that so he can be a companion dog? The only hassle for me with two is the grooming. The other is the dirt they bring into the house. I glad I have two because they keep each other company but he doesn't need that he has you.
I feel the same about Tillie and Tammie! Tammie is younger so she could have a few more threw out her life. Okay so thats my two cents worth.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> OK Dave, I believe Karen will choose a Starborn puppy when she goes to Tom and Pam's in the fall...she may have to reserve one...but that is my bet. I know I could NOT go the see their puppies and wonderful back porch with all the activity for HAV puppies without bringing home a puppy. Now Tom and Pam know a good home when they see one, and if they have a litter due or there....well Karen is a goner! By that time she will have figured out it is NOT BEER...but....... (_ _ _) and Dave will be ok too!:biggrin1:


I was already calculating who will have the next litter, probably Blanchi? I know Karen will probably want another Posh pup (for his Agility Genes and all that! :biggrin1: ).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Karen, as much as you plan, once your mind has even "peeked" at having a second, that second puppy will find YOU...you can bet on it!!!:biggrin1:
> I got a second who was the same age as the one I had...it was a match made in Heaven, they are companions..no puppy training..that is good and bad..you miss that puppy breath and training like you want them..
> Well, I think it depends on size. It is a lot easier to take two small Havs/dogs than two larger Havs/dogs....just physically, and of course two car seats vs. one car seat. Two crates in the house instead of one, if they will share..JMHO. I see the strollers and bike carts that you can easily put two in, if they are not large...
> I truly think the dogs enjoy having another around once they are adjusted..but I could be wrong here...if they play together and give each other exercise they actually take up LESS time than one Tammy now if you have two hands to pet each at the same time...well that is the solution...but sometimes one seems to choose the partner for attention...just a thought about Dave, Karen...


In my case, where I would want another competition dog, it would rally have to be another puppy. I just can't take a chance on an older dog. As far as size is concerned, it's too late for that... I've already got a lap-and-a-half Hav!ound:

...and if it's like Kodi, the stroller thing would only be as a last resort... my guy believes in using his FEET!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Izzy-bella said:


> Oh, you can do it....the best thing we ever did for us and for Izzy!
> 
> It has been much easier with the second one, Izzy is two years old and Stella is 14 weeks, easier to potty train, entertains herself and Izzy, not a fussy eater and has helped Izzy in that area, is not afraid of the dark and has bolstered Izzy's courage, when I call Bella Girls they both come running, Izzy used to just look at me most of the time and lay down!....I could go on and on about this....but just look at this picture....how can you resist?
> 
> Estelle and the Bella Sisters


Cute, for sure, but I'm not buyin' it yet!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> Cute, for sure, but I'm not buyin' it yet!:biggrin1:


ha ha be STRONG Karen!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> OK Dave, I believe Karen will choose a Starborn puppy when she goes to Tom and Pam's in the fall...she may have to reserve one...but that is my bet. I know I could NOT go the see their puppies and wonderful back porch with all the activity for HAV puppies without bringing home a puppy. Now Tom and Pam know a good home when they see one, and if they have a litter due or there....well Karen is a goner! By that time she will have figured out it is NOT BEER...but....... (_ _ _) and Dave will be ok too!:biggrin1:


Ha! I'm afraid you'll lose that bet, Flynn! This is a VISIT, not a puppy buying expedition. With my luck, Dave will get to Pam and Tom's, see all those dogs and decide if we get another, it's just a slippery slope to 11 or 12!

Hmmm.. Three letters... Ice? Pop? Ivy? I just don't know WHAT you're TALKING about!!!ound:

Seriously, I don't think I will be ready for a puppy for a couple more years.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> In so many ways two is easier. For your trailer it would be great. But as far as taking them daily into Home Depot, etc it would be a pain unless there were two of you to take them in. It's kinda funny, I got the second one to keep the first one company but found myself leaving the first one home more because it was easier and they have each other.
> So.......your question is VERY valid!


Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of... I LOVE having my boy with me!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I have been keeping my opinion silent for awhile. But I'm not good at not giving my two cents. I have a feeling you are over 45 and under 55 . Now Kodi will probably live to be 16. I would wait to get another so you still have a nice companion when you are older. Or you could have three. I didn't think about that when I got mine so close together. It would be so sad to have them grow old and loose them around the same time. Okay so that is weird thinking sorry. You guys have such a great bond I would wait in tell he isn't able to do his stuff and have your second to replace that fun hobbie you have. Kody could just come along and watch. How many years does a Havanese compete?Are you worried he might get injured again?And are ready now to replace that so he can be a companion dog? The only hassle for me with two is the grooming. The other is the dirt they bring into the house. I glad I have two because they keep each other company but he doesn't need that he has you.
> I feel the same about Tillie and Tammie! Tammie is younger so she could have a few more threw out her life. Okay so thats my two cents worth.


Thank you for your guess at my age, Suzi, but you are guessing on the low side.:biggrin1:

I think you have made some VERY valid points, Suzi, and ones I have thought about too. That's why I really DO think that I want to time it so that Kodi isn't old enough to be bothered by a puppy, but so that they are far enough apart in age that I don't end up with two really geriatric dogs at the same time.

You never know how long a dog is going to be able to compete. I have no reason to believe that Kodi will hurt himself in any major way. Even when he DID get hurt, it was very minor, and he was only out of competition for a few weeks. (after the first week, you would never have known there was a problem at all if he were just doing "pet" duty. But you never know. We have had forum dogs hurt themselves and require major surgery after a short leash walk. It can happen to any dog at any time. I know of one forum Havanese (Bella from Canada) who must be close to 10 now, and last I heard is still competing successfully in high levels of agility. For older dogs who really enjoy getting out and working with their owners, APDT (Rally), CDSP (formal Obedience) and NADAC (Agility) have "veteran's" classes with smaller obstacles and/or shorter, easier courses and exercise modifications for dogs over a certain age or with a disability. We had a 14 year old deaf Portuguese Water Dog competing at our trial two weekends ago, and she finished her ARCH title along with Kodi!

NADAC has "hoops" courses for elderly or disabled dogs, where the dogs and handlers face the same handling challenges as on a "real" agility course, but the dogs don't have to jump anything or climb challenging obstacles. For dogs that are slowing down a bit but still enjoy jumping, both NADAC and AKC offer "preferred divisions, where the dog jumps 4" lower than they would have to in their regular height division.

So Kodi can probably keep competing in SOME form as long as he finds joy in it. But at the same time, by the time he needs to move down to easier classes, I'd like to have another dog coming along, so that _I_ can continue to train and compete at higher levels. There are lots of people who have a younger dog competing for titles, and they bring their old dog along and let them run the veteran's courses just because they think it is so much fun!

At this point, Kodi is FAR from being ready to retire from the ring. He loves his job, and while he is doing AWESOME for his age, he still has a bunch of titles he hasn't earned... a handful in Rally, several in Obedience, and we haven't even had time to compete in Agility yet, though we will in a couple of weeks!:whoo:

So, again, I think you've made some very good points, and they are they ones that make me say "someday, but not quite yet!"


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Kodi sent the Bella Sisters and email and asked them what they think! 
He is afraid that if you wait too long he will be too old to run and play...you know...old and crabby. I feel as though I have to tell you he KNOWS what is being discussed and wants someone to play with...someone with a tail. 

Just thought I would pass it on....tried to attach his email....but don't know how! 

PS...the Bella Sisters think he has a point....they are all for a new PUPPY!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I was thinking about you on a bicycle pulling the stroller...going for rides on vacation, etc..and in the stroller when you go through museums, etc....my friend in Denmark does it. the dogs go everywhere with them that way when they are on vacation...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Izzy-bella said:


> Kodi sent the Bella Sisters and email and asked them what they think!
> He is afraid that if you wait too long he will be too old to run and play...you know...old and crabby. I feel as though I have to tell you he KNOWS what is being discussed and wants someone to play with...someone with a tail.
> 
> Just thought I would pass it on....tried to attach his email....but don't know how!
> ...


Oh, I don't think he'll be too old or cranky to run and play with a puppy at 5 or 6... His grandmother is, I believe, 15 this year, and she still plays like a puppy!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I was thinking about you on a bicycle pulling the stroller...going for rides on vacation, etc..and in the stroller when you go through museums, etc....my friend in Denmark does it. the dogs go everywhere with them that way when they are on vacation...


I don't know that you'd get a dog into most museums here, even in a stroller.

... And with my RA, bike riding is ppretty much out... Too hard on my hands.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, Kodi has a long career ahead, in my club after doing things that have a lot of jumping they go to rally as many have had dogs doing obedience before Rally even came about. It seems kinda unfair when you have a Golden who has all these championships in Obedience, Agility, etc., to be in the Rally ring but at least they can only do B. And then there are the veterans classes and they keep adding stuff and different sports.

I see you adding another someday for the challenge, really going to shows as long as they are at different places in their training is not that much more, it is easier to leave two in your room if you want to go to dinner, they do not need to be in the same crate just being in the same room is company for them.

I do have to warn you, sometimes the next dog just happens, even after all our careful planning. I thought my DH was committed to three, at least he kept telling me that, when the breeder emailed about the Bolonka's, he said "lets go". Believe me he is not spontaneous. One of my trainers who has three dogs and a older Lab that has OTCH, was at a show and a breeder had a 6 month old who was given back, it had been handled badly and needed to go to someone with lots of patience and experience. Her husband also said go for it. You just never know, sometimes the right one ends up with you. Six months is still a puppy and sometimes a Breeder will hold one for show. Once it's in your thoughts...fate may step in.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen, Kodi has a long career ahead, in my club after doing things that have a lot of jumping they go to rally as many have had dogs doing obedience before Rally even came about. It seems kinda unfair when you have a Golden who has all these championships in Obedience, Agility, etc., to be in the Rally ring but at least they can only do B. And then there are the veterans classes and they keep adding stuff and different sports.
> 
> I see you adding another someday for the challenge, really going to shows as long as they are at different places in their training is not that much more, it is easier to leave two in your room if you want to go to dinner, they do not need to be in the same crate just being in the same room is company for them.
> 
> I do have to warn you, sometimes the next dog just happens, even after all our careful planning. I thought my DH was committed to three, at least he kept telling me that, when the breeder emailed about the Bolonka's, he said "lets go". Believe me he is not spontaneous. One of my trainers who has three dogs and a older Lab that has OTCH, was at a show and a breeder had a 6 month old who was given back, it had been handled badly and needed to go to someone with lots of patience and experience. Her husband also said go for it. You just never know, sometimes the right one ends up with you. Six months is still a puppy and sometimes a Breeder will hold one for show. Once it's in your thoughts...fate may step in.


See, Robbie and I agree...once that seed has been placed in your mind...and you don't even have to voice it..well who knows..I guess what I am saying is Never say Never..lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> See, Robbie and I agree...once that seed has been placed in your mind...and you don't even have to voice it..well who knows..I guess what I am saying is Never say Never..lol


I've got my fingers in my ears... I can't HEAR you...ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> I've got my fingers in my ears... I can't HEAR you...ound:


:biggrin1::ear:OK...we will see..


----------

